
What was the final straw that made you stop programming with python? - slybridges
https://www.quora.com/What-was-the-final-straw-that-made-you-stop-programming-with-python?share=1
======
nikonyrh
I still use Python at work, but the lack of "real" threads in the language
feels very silly when you are running your code on AWS with instances with
tens or hundreds of (virtual) cores. I'm aware that you can write
multithreaded extensions in C, write async code or use the multiprocessing
package but these solutions feel quite clumsy.

My personal interests have been towards CUDA and Clojure for years.

